# malloc implementation



## rainman82 (Mar 31, 2013)

Does FreeBSD also use the malloc implementation (heap memory protection) that OpenBSD uses or is it an OpenBSD-only feature? The OpenBSD malloc implementation is explained in the last paragraph of "Memory protection": http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenBSD_security_features#Memory_protection


----------



## francis (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi *rainman*. It seems that since FreeBSD 7.0 malloc (old implementation called phkmalloc()) was replaced by jemalloc (jemalloc(3) manual page). More interesting information you can find by reading jemalloc.pdf file. This paper presents a new malloc() implementation, informally just called jemalloc. One more thing; since 6.4 Release, FreeBSD kernel malloc(9) supports buffer corruption protection (RedZone).


----------

